# How I Met Your Mother "The Final Page" 12/17/12



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

To all those who have hated on this show recently: Suck It!


That was stunning. And sweet. And wonderful.


----------



## YCantAngieRead (Nov 5, 2003)

Oh great. That sounds sad. I don't know that I can do more sad today.


----------



## jamesl (Jul 12, 2012)

yeah, I didn't see that coming at all
Ted and Robin back together once again 
who would have guessed


----------



## mdougie (Mar 9, 2009)

That was a great episode.


----------



## dianebrat (Jul 6, 2002)

AS much as I'd like to be impressed that they pulled this off (and they did..) I'm also more than a bit miffed they put us through it.


----------



## YCantAngieRead (Nov 5, 2003)

jamesl said:


> yeah, I didn't see that coming at all
> Ted and Robin back together once again
> who would have guessed


Seriously?

UGH


----------



## mdougie (Mar 9, 2009)

YCantAngieRead said:


> Seriously?
> 
> UGH


You have to see it. They are meant for one another. Robin looked hot under that yellow umbrella.


----------



## dianebrat (Jul 6, 2002)

mdougie said:


> You have to see it. They are meant for one another. Robin looked hot under that yellow umbrella.


dude.. not funny, I know you THINK you're being a real cut up, but IMO it aint working.


----------



## mdougie (Mar 9, 2009)

dianebrat said:


> dude.. not funny, I know you THINK you're being a real cut up, but IMO it aint working.


Sorry. Someone else started it. Besides how in the world can we discuss this episode with out spoiling it?

Seth Green doesn't age.


----------



## verdugan (Sep 9, 2003)

TonyD79 said:


> To all those who have hated on this show recently: Suck It!
> 
> That was stunning. And sweet. And wonderful.


Amen. Patrice was quite the trooper. I laughed when they showed the fight out on Barney's balcony from their point of view. "Your friends have no boundaries!"


----------



## scooterboy (Mar 27, 2001)

verdugan said:


> Amen. Patricia was quite the trooper.


HER NAME IS PATRICE!!!! JEEEEZ!!!!


----------



## robojerk (Jun 13, 2006)

Near the end, I thought Barney would do a switcharoo.


----------



## alpacaboy (Oct 29, 2004)

I really really liked it. I like how it brought something more to the last few episodes and actually committed to something down this storyline. Legen...


----------



## Ment (Mar 27, 2008)

They're just going to reboot this again so whats the use...Ted is the saddest sap there is.


----------



## dianebrat (Jul 6, 2002)

mdougie said:


> Sorry. Someone else started it. Besides how in the world can we discuss this episode with out spoiling it?


A discussion on this weeks episode by default will contain spoilers for this episode and previous, but can not contain spoilers for future episodes, or information from outside the show itself.

It's not a spoiler if it's part of this weeks broadcast episode.


----------



## loubob57 (Mar 19, 2001)

Too bad Ted will never be an architect.


----------



## cmontyburns (Nov 14, 2001)

TonyD79 said:


> To all those who have hated on this show recently: Suck It!


No, the show has been terrible recently. That's the show's fault, not ours.



> That was stunning. And sweet. And wonderful.


On balance this was a really good hour, no argument. The best the show has done in a while. It was somewhat padded with all the dumb Lilly and Marshall stuff -- good grief, they are out of the house without Marvin _all the time_ -- but the rest of it was fairly touching, and, importantly, funny.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

cmontyburns said:


> No, the show has been terrible recently. That's the show's fault, not ours.
> 
> On balance this was a really good hour, no argument. The best the show has done in a while. It was somewhat padded with all the dumb Lilly and Marshall stuff -- good grief, they are out of the house without Marvin all the time -- but the rest of it was fairly touching, and, importantly, funny.


No it hasn't been terrible at all. The only reason why lat night paid off is because the characters are well developed and feel real to us.

It was really TWO episodes. Sheesh.

The jinx stuff was classic.

Oh, and, suck it.


----------



## mdougie (Mar 9, 2009)

I'm with Tony. The show has been getting a bad rap. Last weeks episode was great. This weeks double episode was awesome. I just knew Barney was watching them in the apt. in last weeks episode, but I didn't predict he actually burned the playbook. Thought for sure that was a trick.


----------



## Donbadabon (Mar 5, 2002)

Ok, 2 episodes in a row that were good. What is going on here? Just when I am going though the motions waiting for the show to end they tease me with good episodes.

If I recall the rules of Jinx correctly, only the people that said they same thing at the same time can Jinx each other. I don't think an observer can throw out a Jinx.


----------



## Amnesia (Jan 30, 2005)

Not only that, but why didn't Ted unjinx them?


----------



## Flop (Dec 2, 2005)

Because he was glad those two would finally shut up. He spent the whole drive up listening to them talk about Marvin this, Marvin that, and was looking forward to a quiet relaxing drive home.


----------



## Amnesia (Jan 30, 2005)

I thought Lily spent most of the drive talking about how much she loved big wieners...


----------



## verdugan (Sep 9, 2003)

scooterboy said:


> HER NAME IS PATRICE!!!! JEEEEZ!!!!


I actually just noticed it right before reading your post.


----------



## YCantAngieRead (Nov 5, 2003)

I knew what was coming about twenty minutes until the end. So I wasn't terribly surprised.

It was a nice ending. If they try to make an effort to will they or won't they with Barney and Robin in the future it'll really piss me off.


----------



## TAsunder (Aug 6, 2003)

YCantAngieRead said:


> I knew what was coming about twenty minutes until the end. So I wasn't terribly surprised.
> 
> It was a nice ending. If they try to make an effort to will they or won't they with Barney and Robin in the future it'll really piss me off.


That would be pretty weird since we've already seen their wedding.


----------



## Flop (Dec 2, 2005)

Amnesia said:


> I thought Lily spent most of the drive talking about how much she loved big wieners...


Only on camera, off camera, she and Marshall just "blah Marvin blah blah Marvin blah blah blah Marvin". Ted had enough so left them jinxed for the drive home.


----------



## sushikitten (Jan 28, 2005)

I'm such a sap. I was teary.


----------



## scooterboy (Mar 27, 2001)

scooterboy said:


> HER NAME IS PATRICE!!!! JEEEEZ!!!!





verdugan said:


> I actually just noticed it right before reading your post.


I was hoping you would recognize my post as screaming in Robin's voice and not think I was actually screaming at you.


----------



## Ment (Mar 27, 2008)

TAsunder said:


> That would be pretty weird since we've already seen their wedding.


Oh the $$$ for another season can make writers do all sorts of things, the timeline of the wedding gets kicked down the road with the umbrella and in the meantime Ted reverts to wanting Robin again and Barney keeps being _legendary_.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

YCantAngieRead said:


> I knew what was coming about twenty minutes until the end. So I wasn't terribly surprised.
> 
> It was a nice ending. If they try to make an effort to will they or won't they with Barney and Robin in the future it'll really piss me off.


Damn it. Barney and Robin are together. Period. Stop worrying about nonsense. You don't pay attention anyway.


----------



## verdugan (Sep 9, 2003)

scooterboy said:


> I was hoping you would recognize my post as screaming in Robin's voice and not think I was actually screaming at you.


I totally did. :up:


----------



## firerose818 (Jul 21, 2003)

I really loved the song playing at the end. I had to immediately buy it. 

I thought it was a great episode.


----------



## YCantAngieRead (Nov 5, 2003)

TonyD79 said:


> Damn it. Barney and Robin are together. Period. Stop worrying about nonsense. You don't pay attention anyway.


To be fair, this is HIMYM. We've been back and forth so many times with so many different people.

A question: did we see their wedding, or did we see them running away? I only remember the running away, but it's been a while since I watched that episode.


----------



## Sparty99 (Dec 4, 2001)

Ment said:


> Oh the $$$ for another season can make writers do all sorts of things, the timeline of the wedding gets kicked down the road with the umbrella and in the meantime Ted reverts to wanting Robin again and Barney keeps being _legendary_.


They've been pretty consistent with the fact that this is all happening in the present day, and we know that in 3 years from one of last season's episodes Ted has a newborn daughter. Timeline wise, they really need to introduce the mother by the end of this season. Plus, several of the actors have already commented on their contracts being up this year and this pretty much being the end of the run.

As for this episode, I really think it saved what has been a sh*tty season. I didn't catch the twist until Robin stepped onto the roof, but it was perfect. As I told a friend, if I had a soul I might've shed a little tear.


----------



## cmontyburns (Nov 14, 2001)

YCantAngieRead said:


> To be fair, this is HIMYM. We've been back and forth so many times with so many different people.
> 
> A question: did we see their wedding, or did we see them running away? I only remember the running away, but it's been a while since I watched that episode.


We saw Robin getting cold feet at the wedding. I really have no doubt this couple is together to stay now, but it doesn't mean the show is done jacking with us.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

I thought this was a great episode. First one that had me laughing quite often in a long time. I loved when Barney was jinxed and couldn't talk. That was....wait for it.....awesome!!

The Ted story was a little weak, but that's typical Ted, so it doesn't surprise me.

I saw the Robin thing coming from the time Barney told Ted and made him promise he couldn't tell anyone. I said to my wife, you KNOW Ted can't keep a secret and Barney knows this. It's a way to get Robin to want him, he's not marrying Patrice (and I said a few eps back that I could never see Barney and Patrice together..just didn't make sense).

I see some of you are defending this season, but I just thought it has been horrible and that they were running out of idea, and much of it was filler. Well, see what happens when they actually write an episode that moves the story along? Pure gold.

Anyone else think that Ted would "bump" into the "mother" at his party? I fully expected to see the yellow umbrella.


----------



## Polcamilla (Nov 7, 2001)

Is it just me or is Barney REALLY good at proposals for a serial womanizer?


----------



## billypritchard (May 7, 2001)

Donbadabon said:


> Ok, 2 episodes in a row that were good. What is going on here? Just when I am going though the motions waiting for the show to end they tease me with good episodes.
> 
> *If I recall the rules of Jinx correctly, only the people that said they same thing at the same time can Jinx each other. I don't think an observer can throw out a Jinx.*


The rule was actually that anyone present at the time of the Jinx can say the name and break the jinx.


----------



## Amnesia (Jan 30, 2005)

billypritchard said:


> The rule was actually that anyone present at the time of the Jinx can say the name and break the jinx.


Don was talking about who can say "Jinx!", not who can say the person's name to end it.


----------



## plateau10 (Dec 11, 2007)

Sparty99 said:


> Timeline wise, they really need to introduce the mother by the end of this season.


Haven't they already pretty much run out of time? How old is the daughter supposed to be (in 2030) when he's telling his kids the story? The actress was 18, and the character doesn't look much younger. We've already "caught up" to when she was supposed to have been born (let alone he still needs to meet and knock up her mother and wait another nine months).


----------



## cheerdude (Feb 27, 2001)

You are assuming that the kids (or, at least one of them) is actually Ted's.


----------



## USAFSSO (Aug 24, 2005)

plateau10 said:


> Haven't they already pretty much run out of time? How old is the daughter supposed to be (in 2030) when he's telling his kids the story? The actress was 18, and the character doesn't look much younger. We've already "caught up" to when she was supposed to have been born (let alone he still needs to meet and knock up her mother and wait another nine months).


The shows time line is all messed up. Is Robbin getting cold feet at her weeding is current time. If so, then this whole season is in the past.


----------



## plateau10 (Dec 11, 2007)

cheerdude said:


> You are assuming that the kids (or, at least one of them) is actually Ted's.


I think it's pretty clear they both are. And the pilot script lists the girl as 16:

http://www.dailyscript.com/scripts/How_I_Met_Your_Mother_--_Pilot.pdf (hmm, the pilot says it's 2029)

So time is pretty much up.


----------



## plateau10 (Dec 11, 2007)

USAFSSO said:


> The shows time line is all messed up. Is Robbin getting cold feet at her weeding is current time. If so, then this whole season is in the past.


Yes, they jump around, but they occasionally lock in certain story lines to a specific time (or at least year).


----------



## Amnesia (Jan 30, 2005)

USAFSSO said:


> (...) this whole season is in the past.


The whole show is in the past. The idea is that the "present" is 2030 or whatever and grown-up Ted is telling his kids how me met their mother. So it's all flashback...


----------



## plateau10 (Dec 11, 2007)

Amnesia said:


> The whole show is in the past. The idea is that the "present" is 2030 or whatever and grown-up Ted is telling his kids how me met their mother. So it's all flashback...


But for the most part the flashbacks are "realtime". That is, episodes in 2005 told what Ted and friends were doing in 2005. Episodes this season generally tell what was happening in 2012. Hence why Mother (and Daughter, at least conception) need to appear soon.


----------



## robojerk (Jun 13, 2006)

Mother gets drunk at wedding, gives Ted sympathy sex. Just look at Ted and tell me that he doesn't look 100% emo.


----------



## cmontyburns (Nov 14, 2001)

plateau10 said:


> Haven't they already pretty much run out of time? How old is the daughter supposed to be (in 2030) when he's telling his kids the story? The actress was 18, and the character doesn't look much younger. We've already "caught up" to when she was supposed to have been born (let alone he still needs to meet and knock up her mother and wait another nine months).


Forget the timeline and focus on real time.  The show isn't renewed for next year yet and they have only 10 episodes left to shoot.


----------



## billypritchard (May 7, 2001)

cmontyburns said:


> Forget the timeline and focus on real time.  The show isn't renewed for next year yet and they have only 10 episodes left to shoot.


As long as the actors come back, it is 100% coming back next year. Even in year 8 or whatever this is, it's one of the highest rated comedies on tv.

My wish would be for Ted to meet the mother soon after the wedding (early next season) and then spend the year getting to their wedding. Ted would totally get married fast if he found 'the one'.


----------



## tiams (Apr 19, 2004)

billypritchard said:


> My wish would be for Ted to meet the mother soon after the wedding (early next season) and then spend the year getting to their wedding. Ted would totally get married fast if he found 'the one'.


he meets her AT the wedding of barney and robin


----------



## scooterboy (Mar 27, 2001)

USAFSSO said:


> The shows time line is all messed up. Is Robbin getting cold feet at her weeding is current time. If so, then this whole season is in the past.


Damn - I must have missed the episode that introduced Robbin the gardener.


----------



## billypritchard (May 7, 2001)

tiams said:


> he meets her AT the wedding of barney and robin


After, technically.


----------



## jamesl (Jul 12, 2012)

is there a thread where people discuss spoilers/possible spoilers/theories ?

I read an interview yesterday and ... 
well, I know we aren't supposed to discuss that stuff here


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

jamesl said:


> is there a thread where people discuss spoilers/possible spoilers/theories ?
> 
> I read an interview yesterday and ...
> well, I know we aren't supposed to discuss that stuff here


Feel free to make one, but make sure you note in the title that it contains spoilers. Something like HIMYM speculation thread *SPOILERS*


----------



## cmontyburns (Nov 14, 2001)

billypritchard said:


> As long as the actors come back, it is 100% coming back next year. Even in year 8 or whatever this is, it's one of the highest rated comedies on tv.


Well, sure... getting the actors re-signed is part of the renewal process.


----------



## tiams (Apr 19, 2004)

jamesl said:


> is there a thread where people discuss spoilers/possible spoilers/theories ?
> 
> I read an interview yesterday and ...
> well, I know we aren't supposed to discuss that stuff here


If it is just theory and speculation it is not a spoiler and you can discuss it here.


----------



## Amnesia (Jan 30, 2005)

billypritchard said:


> As long as the actors come back, it is 100% coming back next year.


Yeah, but that's a pretty big "if".

Jason Segel in particular has had a lot of success in movies -- including work as a writer and producer. And let's not forget his new relationship with Michelle Williams...Is he really going to want to tie himself to a TV job for a good chunk of the year?


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

USAFSSO said:


> The shows time line is all messed up. Is Robbin getting cold feet at her weeding is current time. If so, then this whole season is in the past.


The two times they've shown scenes from the Barney/Robin wedding, the narrator has said that this is "a little ways down the road." So the wedding is a flash forward, and then the rest of the stories are in current time.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

Amnesia said:


> Yeah, but that's a pretty big "if".
> 
> Jason Segel in particular has had a lot of success in movies -- including work as a writer and producer. And let's not forget his new relationship with Michelle Williams...Is he really going to want to tie himself to a TV job for a good chunk of the year?


It wouldn't be the first time. Jennifer Anniston had already become a big star toward the end of Friends, but kept coming back. Money talks. If they pay him enough, he'll be back....but it might only be one more year.

I wonder if the writers have a contingency if they decided to end after this year. I would imagine that he meets the mother at (after) the wedding and that's how it ends.


----------



## cmontyburns (Nov 14, 2001)

Sepinwall posted tonight that Segal is said to have agreed and the show is coming back.


----------



## dianebrat (Jul 6, 2002)

cmontyburns said:


> Sepinwall posted tonight that Segal is said to have agreed and the show is coming back.


 *ugh!*

Just kill it and put us out of the misery and let us have an ending.


----------



## Amnesia (Jan 30, 2005)

Next season will almost certainly be the final year...


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

Amnesia said:


> Next season will almost certainly be the final year...





Spoiler



Yes. There was an article before this season that the last episode this year would be when Ted meets the mother then next season, the last, would be about the courtship.


----------



## dianebrat (Jul 6, 2002)

TonyD79 said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Yes. There was an article before this season that the last episode this year would be when Ted meets the mother then next season, the last, would be about the courtship.


I could live with that


----------



## madscientist (Nov 12, 2003)

Steveknj said:


> Anyone else think that Ted would "bump" into the "mother" at his party? I fully expected to see the yellow umbrella.


At the end when Ted makes his way to the balcony he goes by a redhed. I was sure they were going to say something about her being the mother. But they didn't.



Amnesia said:


> Don was talking about who can say "Jinx!", not who can say the person's name to end it.


Did someone say "Jinx!" who was not one of the speakers? I don't remember that. Definitely Barney did all his own jinxing so if it happened it must have been the first one. Are you saying that Lily called the jinx? I don't remember. I did love the flashback ("I'm a grown-ass man!")



USAFSSO said:


> The shows time line is all messed up. Is Robbin getting cold feet at her weeding is current time. If so, then this whole season is in the past.


As someone mentioned, Barney and Robin's wedding as shown in the first episode of this season is in the future (end of this season). The episodes today are present-time. I think they actually do a pretty good job of keeping the timeline straight in this show.


----------



## Amnesia (Jan 30, 2005)

madscientist said:


> Did someone say "Jinx!" who was not one of the speakers? I don't remember that.


It was the last one, where Lily and Marshall said the same thing and then Barney turned around and said "Jinx! Jinx!"


----------



## The Spud (Aug 28, 2002)

tiams said:


> he meets her AT the wedding of barney and robin


Do we know if Robin has any sisters? Could "Aunt" Robin really be Aunt Robin?


----------



## Amnesia (Jan 30, 2005)

The Spud said:


> Do we know if Robin has any sisters?


Yes, Katie...


----------



## madscientist (Nov 12, 2003)

Amnesia said:


> It was the last one, where Lily and Marshall said the same thing and then Barney turned around and said "Jinx! Jinx!"


But, Barney also said the same thing at the same time as Lily and Marshal.


----------



## mdougie (Mar 9, 2009)

The Spud said:


> Do we know if Robin has any sisters? Could "Aunt" Robin really be Aunt Robin?


It's Barney's sister


----------



## Neenahboy (Apr 8, 2004)

cmontyburns said:


> Sepinwall posted tonight that Segal is said to have agreed and the show is coming back.


It's back, per Nikke Finke: http://www.deadline.com/2012/12/exc...d-show-was-given-up-for-dead-until-11th-hour/

Jason Segel had reportedly decided not to return but was convinced at the 11th hour.


----------



## YCantAngieRead (Nov 5, 2003)

Mother f.....


----------



## verdugan (Sep 9, 2003)

The Spud said:


> Do we know if Robin has any sisters? Could "Aunt" Robin really be Aunt Robin?


They already said that Ted's wife was the roommate of a girl Ted dated (the one who used to be in the OC.) You'd think that Robin would know if her sister had moved to New York and Ted was datin her roommate.


----------



## Polcamilla (Nov 7, 2001)

verdugan said:


> They already said that Ted's wife was the roommate of a girl Ted dated (the one who used to be in the OC.) You'd think that Robin would know if her sister had moved to New York and Ted was datin her roommate.


Who did Ted date who was from The O.C.???


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

Polcamilla said:


> Who did Ted date who was from The O.C.???


Didn't Ted date a character played by Rachel Bilson for a couple episodes?

Edit: IMDb says yes.


----------



## verdugan (Sep 9, 2003)

DevdogAZ said:


> Didn't Ted date a character played by Rachel Bilson for a couple episodes?
> 
> Edit: IMDb says yes.


Thank you. She's the one. I couldn't remember her name and was too lazy to look it up.


----------



## jamesl (Jul 12, 2012)

dianebrat said:


> *ugh!*
> 
> Just kill it and put us out of the misery and let us have an ending.


if the show is that miserable for you then just don't watch it


----------



## YCantAngieRead (Nov 5, 2003)

jamesl said:


> if the show is that miserable for you then just don't watch it


I have YEARS invested in the show. And I still love Barney.

We deserve better.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

YCantAngieRead said:


> I have YEARS invested in the show. And I still love Barney.
> 
> We deserve better.


The last two episodes have been very good. But you are so actively uninvolved you won't see it.


----------



## dianebrat (Jul 6, 2002)

YCantAngieRead said:


> I have YEARS invested in the show. And I still love Barney.
> 
> We deserve better.


I agree, we do deserve better!



TonyD79 said:


> The last two episodes have been very good. But you are so actively uninvolved you won't see it.


 I think that's a bit harsh, and certainly very harsh for some of us. I'm a loyal viewer, but even I've felt used this year, before it felt like we were along for the ride but now it feels like they're just playing "how long can they string us along"


----------



## Sparty99 (Dec 4, 2001)

TonyD79 said:


> The last two episodes have been very good. But you are so actively uninvolved you won't see it.


I am a loyal viewer and agree with the general consensus that this year has sucked. But I recognize that the engagement episode was phenomenal. I imagine that Angie feels the same.

But thanks for invalidating the opinion of those who think the quality of this season isn't up to snuff.


----------



## MegaHertz67 (Apr 18, 2005)

madscientist said:


> But, Barney also said the same thing at the same time as Lily and Marshal.


That's what I remember.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

Sparty99 said:


> I am a loyal viewer and agree with the general consensus that this year has sucked. But I recognize that the engagement episode was phenomenal. I imagine that Angie feels the same.
> 
> But thanks for invalidating the opinion of those who think the quality of this season isn't up to snuff.


Just like all the pissing and moaning invalidates my opinion.

The season has been fine. People tire of a show because it's been around for a while and claim it is not good anymore. But more often it is the same.

The pattern repeats here over and over here.

It is tiring.


----------



## dianebrat (Jul 6, 2002)

TonyD79 said:


> Just like all the pissing and moaning invalidates my opinion.
> 
> The season has been fine. People tire of a show because it's been around for a while and claim it is not good anymore. But more often it is the same.
> 
> ...


I disagree that we're griping because it's old, the engagement episode is one of the BEST they have ever done and shows they still can pull it off.


----------



## Sparty99 (Dec 4, 2001)

TonyD79 said:


> Just like all the pissing and moaning invalidates my opinion.
> 
> The season has been fine. People tire of a show because it's been around for a while and claim it is not good anymore. But more often it is the same.
> 
> ...


No one's sitting here saying that your love of the show has prevented you from saying that this season has been subpar. Thus, we're not invalidating your opinion, as you did when you suggested that Angie's dislike of the season has prevented her from recognizing the greatness of this episode.

This season has been fine, in your opinion. I think the general consensus is that the show is on a downward spiral, if not an outright nosedive. Because there's an overarching mythology to this show and a major question to still be answered, it's unreasonable to suggest people just stop watching, especially when episodes like this one show that the show still has potential.

I'm disappointed that the show will continue beyond this year, but I'll keep watching.


----------



## YCantAngieRead (Nov 5, 2003)

TonyD79 said:


> The last two episodes have been very good. But you are so actively uninvolved you won't see it.


Yeah, because that's what I said. Seriously. Geez.

When TV is dull, I lose interest. Last two weren't bad, so it held my attention.


----------



## YCantAngieRead (Nov 5, 2003)

Sparty99 said:


> I am a loyal viewer and agree with the general consensus that this year has sucked. But I recognize that the engagement episode was phenomenal. I imagine that Angie feels the same.
> 
> But thanks for invalidating the opinion of those who think the quality of this season isn't up to snuff.


Or, this. Better than I said.


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

The best part of this episode is that we now have Ted taking a wiffle bat to the crotch to look forward to.


----------



## tiams (Apr 19, 2004)

busyba said:


> The best part of this episode is that we now have Ted taking a wiffle bat to the crotch to look forward to.


oh yeah, forgot about that!!!


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

The Spud said:


> Do we know if Robin has any sisters? Could "Aunt" Robin really be Aunt Robin?


That's interesting. Does Ted speak to the kids about Aunt Lily and Uncle Marshall? I don't think so (although I might not be conscious of it). It could be that it's Robin's or Barney's sister.


----------



## wouldworker (Sep 7, 2004)

Steveknj said:


> That's interesting. Does Ted speak to the kids about Aunt Lily and Uncle Marshall? I don't think so (although I might not be conscious of it). It could be that it's Robin's or Barney's sister.


Ted class them Aunt Lily, Uncle Marshall, Uncle Barney, and Aunt Robin when speaking to the kids.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

wouldworker said:


> Ted class them Aunt Lily, Uncle Marshall, Uncle Barney, and Aunt Robin when speaking to the kids.


I couldn't remember but for some reason I noticed Aunt Robin. Maybe because of all the speculation early on that Robin would be the mother.


----------



## TAsunder (Aug 6, 2003)

Does he pronounce it "ant" or "auwnt"? This could affect my theory that most of the characters are actually ants and Ted is an insane person in the looney bin who rambles on ceaselessly about his time at a bar to some ants in the asylum.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

YCantAngieRead said:


> Yeah, because that's what I said. Seriously. Geez.
> 
> When TV is dull, I lose interest. Last two weren't bad, so it held my attention.


Pretty much exactly what you said on the previous episode when you missed the entire plot point.

Originally Posted by DevdogAZ
You watched this episode and didn't recognize the discussions about them hiding in the closet and all having Ted's stuff?
Yeah, go figure. To my credit, it was several days later and I was distracted doing something else while watching.

I have so much checked out on this show.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

Sparty99 said:


> No one's sitting here saying that your love of the show has prevented you from saying that this season has been subpar. Thus, we're not invalidating your opinion, as you did when you suggested that Angie's dislike of the season has prevented her from recognizing the greatness of this episode.
> 
> This season has been fine, in your opinion. I think the general consensus is that the show is on a downward spiral, if not an outright nosedive. Because there's an overarching mythology to this show and a major question to still be answered, it's unreasonable to suggest people just stop watching, especially when episodes like this one show that the show still has potential.
> 
> I'm disappointed that the show will continue beyond this year, but I'll keep watching.


Oh bullcrap.

I enjoy the show. Come here to read discussion and see all the negativism. That invalidates my enjoyment.

Anyone who is disappointed a show is still on the air should not be watching it and crap on those of us who enjoy it.

It is a TiVo community phenomenon that always claims shows go downhill. Go back and watch the old shows. In most if those cases, the show is the same.

It is often just that people always want something new and get bored with consistency.

HIMYM is the same show it always was.

And as the ratings are holding, I think that the "consensus" here (in quotes because when you disagree, you get slapped down so no one has a clue what the consensus really is) is in th minority. It is cool here to dump on shows previously liked. It happens over and over again. When I point it out (again), I get told I am wrong.

But it happened again with his show.

It is just as clever as it always was but it has to be portrayed as bad. And if you don't go along with the majority, you are wrong.

Well, suck it.


----------



## mdougie (Mar 9, 2009)

One thing we know for sure about what will and won't happen is that the mother doesn't succeed in stopping Ted from being an overly emotional sappy wuss. I mean all these stories about how he met their mother. 

The most amazing thing about HIMMYM is that anyone could put up with Ted, much less procreate with him.


----------



## YCantAngieRead (Nov 5, 2003)

When I think about it further, there might be some kind of satisfaction to actually get to see a season with the mother. I'm okay with it.

As long as it's not Robin. Or anyone from the past. I'd really like to see someone new who will call Ted on his pomposity.


----------



## billypritchard (May 7, 2001)

YCantAngieRead said:


> When I think about it further, there might be some kind of satisfaction to actually get to see a season with the mother. I'm okay with it.
> 
> As long as it's not Robin. Or anyone from the past. I'd really like to see someone new who will call Ted on his pomposity.


Yes, I agree with that. The best thing about introducing the Mother and then getting to see some stories with her would be seeing Ted grow and become a better person because of her. By holding out the meet-cute until the very last episode, they deprive Ted of that opportunity for growth. We see Ted change in his approach to life, but never necessarily get less dooshy.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

billypritchard said:


> Yes, I agree with that. The best thing about introducing the Mother and then getting to see some stories with her would be seeing Ted grow and become a better person because of her. By holding out the meet-cute until the very last episode, they deprive Ted of that opportunity for growth. We see Ted change in his approach to life, but never necessarily get less dooshy.


Totally agree. If we got to meet her in the very last episode without knowing anything much about her and why Ted decides she's the one he marries and if he changes for the better because of her, I will be disappointed.

The thing is, there's NO clue in either the episodes or Ted's voiceovers that Ted thinks "past" Ted is anything that we see him as....a pompous, pretentious, dbag. And interestingly, I didn't think he was that way the first season or two, but, but like in many sitcoms, they take one characteristic of someone and THAT becomes them.

So while I think we will meet the mother, and it seems possible we'll get to know her, I don't think Ted will change all that much.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

TonyD79 said:


> Oh bullcrap.
> 
> I enjoy the show. Come here to read discussion and see all the negativism. That invalidates my enjoyment.
> 
> ...


I'm sure there are plenty of people who see it your way. Many of us don't. Sorry, but Sparty is right. Reading the threads, it does appear the majority of us feel as Sparty does. if it makes you annoyed to read that because you don't see it that way, well you're definitely entitled to your opinion, but maybe it's not a great idea to come here if it upsets you.

I think the group has been fairly consistent in praising good episodes as the last two were (although I'm not all that sold on the "closet" episode as many are), and fairly consistent in trashing the bad ones, which there have been many. Perhaps you are right, it's the same as it was before. But that's not good. It gets stale, and boring if you rehash the same tired stuff over and over, and we never seem to get closer to the actually main story.


----------



## alpacaboy (Oct 29, 2004)

I've lost track - in 2037, do we know:
- Are Ted and Mother still together?
- Is Mother still alive?
- If she is, is it a happy marriage?


----------



## Maui (Apr 22, 2000)

TonyD79 said:


> It is a TiVo community phenomenon that always claims shows go downhill. Go back and watch the old shows. In most if those cases, the show is the same.


I try not to threadcrap but I may take you up on the challenge. I think the show as it is today is a perfectly fine sitcom but I do not think it has the same dynamic as the early seasons.

I remember being utterly charmed by the first season, thinking it held it's own against some of my favorite big screen romantic comedies. The way I remember it is that at that time Barney was the only character that was really over the top comedy wise. Since then as the producers realized that they were in it for a longer haul they started morphing all the characters into more sitcom friendly caricatures. I can't imagine, for example, Robin in season 1 yelling at Patrice the way she does.

So I maintain that the show has changed over the years and it is not as good as it once was. That is not to say that it isn't still a good sitcom but it lacks the heart and romance it had in the early seasons.

The episode in question here was good but the whole "plan" was so over the top and contrived that it kind of detracted from the moment for me.

As I said though, I'll go back and watch some of season 1 and see if I am mistaken.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

Maui said:


> I try not to threadcrap but I may take you up on the challenge. I think the show as it is today is a perfectly fine sitcom but I do not think it has the same dynamic as the early seasons.
> 
> I remember being utterly charmed by the first season, thinking it held it's own against some of my favorite big screen romantic comedies. The way I remember it is that at that time Barney was the only character that was really over the top comedy wise. Since then as the producers realized that they were in it for a longer haul they started morphing all the characters into more sitcom friendly caricatures. I can't imagine, for example, Robin in season 1 yelling at Patrice the way she does.
> 
> ...


I've watched a few early season episodes on reruns and you are right. Of course, knowing what I know now, it's a different experience. But yeah, they've definitely resorted to the old sitcom standby of taking a character and finding one or two things about them and HARPING on it. With Ted, it's his pretentiousness (watch the early episodes, he's nothing like that). A lot of the sitcoms I watch do the same thing. Sheldon is more whiny self absorbed now than he was in the earlier seasons of TBBT. Phil is more of a henpecked husband than he was in the first season of Modern Family. They writers find a character flaw and write to it.

Sometimes they even change characters completely. I always think of the character Potsie on Happy Days. The first 2 seasons he was the streetwise sidekick to the more shy Richie. Later on, he became a dumb dufus. The character was completely rewritten. I think that even annoys me more.


----------



## Maui (Apr 22, 2000)

Steveknj said:


> Sheldon is more whiny self absorbed now than he was in the earlier seasons of TBBT. Phil


See, it is all a matter of perspective. I don't see as much of a change in Sheldon as you do apparently. I certainly don't think he has changed as much as the HIMYM characters, but HIMYM has been on longer.


----------



## MegaHertz67 (Apr 18, 2005)

Steveknj said:


> I always think of the character Potsie on Happy Days.


Really? Always?


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

MegaHertz67 said:


> Really? Always?


Yeah, in my dreams I see Potsie 

Obviously I meant as he's the example I always give of a complete character rewrite.


----------



## YCantAngieRead (Nov 5, 2003)

I am quite hard on this show now.

I have defended other shows that everyone else said were going downhill. So I think I'm allowed my opinion.


----------



## mdougie (Mar 9, 2009)

YCantAngieRead said:


> I am quite hard on this show now.
> 
> I have defended other shows that everyone else said were going downhill. So I think I'm allowed my opinion.


Of course your allowed.

Was it an event that turned you from liking the show as much? What about your perspective has changed? If you were already saying you don't want to say then that's cool too.


----------



## YCantAngieRead (Nov 5, 2003)

mdougie said:


> Of course your allowed.
> 
> Was it an event that turned you from liking the show as much? What about your perspective has changed? If you were already saying you don't want to say then that's cool too.


That's the odd part. I'm not sure. Last season I was not unimpressed, I just wasn't as happy with the show. But this season has pushed me over that edge, I guess.

Part of it is that it feels like they're stretching out what they wanted to be a five season show into many more seasons.

And the character reappearances don't help, either.

I keep watching because, deep down, I still care a lot about most of these characters-particularly Barney. And to a lesser extent Lily and Marshall. And I kind of hate seeing those characters I love being dragged through silly stuff that isn't good enough to be realistic.

(As an aside-I watch enough reruns that my two year old has taken notice. She calls the show "Barney" and thinks he's hilarious. )


----------



## TAsunder (Aug 6, 2003)

I think this season has been better than last season so far. Maybe it's just me...


----------



## cmontyburns (Nov 14, 2001)

YCantAngieRead said:


> That's the odd part. I'm not sure. Last season I was not unimpressed, I just wasn't as happy with the show. But this season has pushed me over that edge, I guess.
> 
> Part of it is that it feels like they're stretching out what they wanted to be a five season show into many more seasons.


This is where TonyD79 is correct that the show has not changed. It still employs the same creative timeline structure, flashbacks, and other narrative tricks to tell its stories. The problem is that where in the first several seasons these were part of the fabric of the show and something that helped give it an identity, now they mostly come across as dodges and stalls to avoid getting to "the mother of it all". And many of us resent that, because we see no reason to wait anymore.

And we also resent it because, subjectively of course, the show is not as good anymore as it was. (This has nothing to do with ratings, contrary to TonyD79's suggestion; hit comedies especially tend to grow over time even as their quality decreases. Friends and Seinfeld, for example, were still drawing huge ratings at the end of their runs, but virtually nobody would say those shows went out on top. Same thing is developing with HIMYM.) The main problem is that the show has fallen victim to the problem a lot of comedies hit, where character_ization_ gives way to character_istics_. The characters become defined by one or two qualities, and actually become shallower. Maui points this out above, aptly citing Robin's off-putting and unjustified hatred of Patrice. And once you go there, it's easy to sacrifice your characters in the service of telling jokes or moving the plot along. That's death.

None of which is to say that the show is without its pleasures, or incapable of doing good work. I think we all agree that this last episode ("The Last Page") was very good. But how many of us really care about Barney and Robin anymore, after we (and they) have been ground through the plot machinery already, and (judging by what we have already seen of their wedding day) are destined to endure more? There's enough good here that I keep watching, but the show is gradually burning its bridges with me. I suspect that's what a lot of us feel.


----------



## Polcamilla (Nov 7, 2001)

DevdogAZ said:


> Didn't Ted date a character played by Rachel Bilson for a couple episodes?
> 
> Edit: IMDb says yes.


Huh. Was she the one with crazy eyes?

Wow....I guess the show HAS been on a crazy-long time. I feel like I'm dredging forth a half-remembered dream....


----------



## robojerk (Jun 13, 2006)

Polcamilla said:


> Huh. Was she the one with crazy eyes?
> 
> Wow....I guess the show HAS been on a crazy-long time. I feel like I'm dredging forth a half-remembered dream....


She wasn't the one with the crazy eyes. She was really nice, but had little in common with Ted. Everything Ted liked about her (besides the fact she's hot) belonged to her roommate. The unseen roommate will be the mom. Rachel's character broke up with him for them being incompatible.


----------



## cmontyburns (Nov 14, 2001)

Regarding Rachel B. :



Spoiler



She'll be back before the end of this season.


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

Crazy Eyes was played by Morena Baccarin, of _Firefly_ and _V_ and _Homeland_ fame.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

cmontyburns said:


> This is where TonyD79 is correct that the show has not changed. It still employs the same creative timeline structure, flashbacks, and other narrative tricks to tell its stories. The problem is that where in the first several seasons these were part of the fabric of the show and something that helped give it an identity, now they mostly come across as dodges and stalls to avoid getting to "the mother of it all". And many of us resent that, because we see no reason to wait anymore.
> 
> And we also resent it because, subjectively of course, the show is not as good anymore as it was. (This has nothing to do with ratings, contrary to TonyD79's suggestion; hit comedies especially tend to grow over time even as their quality decreases. Friends and Seinfeld, for example, were still drawing huge ratings at the end of their runs, but virtually nobody would say those shows went out on top. Same thing is developing with HIMYM.) The main problem is that the show has fallen victim to the problem a lot of comedies hit, where character_ization_ gives way to character_istics_. The characters become defined by one or two qualities, and actually become shallower. Maui points this out above, aptly citing Robin's off-putting and unjustified hatred of Patrice. And once you go there, it's easy to sacrifice your characters in the service of telling jokes or moving the plot along. That's death.
> 
> None of which is to say that the show is without its pleasures, or incapable of doing good work. I think we all agree that this last episode ("The Last Page") was very good. *But how many of us really care about Barney and Robin anymore,* after we (and they) have been ground through the plot machinery already, and (judging by what we have already seen of their wedding day) are destined to endure more? There's enough good here that I keep watching, but the show is gradually burning its bridges with me. I suspect that's what a lot of us feel.


That's another annoying thing that this show is guilty of. Having dating characters constantly breaking up and getting back together. I think Ted has gone out with a at least 2-3 people again after breaking up with them, and obviously, Ted-Robin and Barney-Robin have gone back and forth over the years.


----------



## Idearat (Nov 26, 2000)

robojerk said:


> She wasn't the one with the crazy eyes. She was really nice, but had little in common with Ted. Everything Ted liked about her (besides the fact she's hot) belonged to her roommate. The unseen roommate will be the mom. Rachel's character broke up with him for them being incompatible.


Eventually the biggest obstacle was something they both had in common: they both like girls.


----------



## mdougie (Mar 9, 2009)

Steveknj said:


> That's another annoying thing that this show is guilty of. Having dating characters constantly breaking up and getting back together. I think Ted has gone out with a at least 2-3 people again after breaking up with them, and obviously, Ted-Robin and Barney-Robin have gone back and forth over the years.


Barney+Robin has been telegraphed from the very beginning. They are perfect for each other, but both damaged in such a way as to fight love and commitment with not just each other, but everyone. Both love expensive scotch and cigars.

Robin is just female Canadian Barney.

Of course they will take awhile to get together then break up then get back together. It's their personality....disorder.

In fact that's what the whole show has been about. Finding your sole mate. Lilly Marshall found it young and never loose it. Barney and Robin prove even crazy partying people with commitment phobia change when thye meet the one. In the End Ted is a sappy wuss who likes to tell stories. He is telling this these stories. Will Ted ever stop being long winded sappy puss? I don't know, but even he finds true love, and if he does ever shut up the show is over.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

mdougie said:


> Barney+Robin has been telegraphed from the very beginning. They are perfect for each other, but both damaged in such a way as to fight love and commitment with not just each other, but everyone. Both love expensive scotch and cigars.
> 
> Robin is just female Canadian Barney.
> 
> ...


I totally get all of that. But can we stop putting the same people back together and breaking them up again and again? At least the Barney-Robin thing will finally stick, but if Ted gets back together with ANOTHER former GF....


----------

